# 76942-Ultrasound Guidance CRNA



## aschaeve (Mar 14, 2013)

Does anyone know if Medicare is not going to pay for a CRNA doing a block using ultra sound guidance 76942 anymore?

Thanks,

Alicia, CPC


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 15, 2013)

If you are reviewing a denial for 76942 performed by a CRNA I would call the carrier that denied it. If they can not performed enough insight I would appeal x2 to get a formal letter potentially by the medical director or his/her staff that would outline their policy on this.


----------



## missyah20 (May 3, 2013)

You can also try checking your State Board of nursing webiste to see what the Scope of practice for your CRNA is.  This may provide some insight. You will have better luck trying to get Medicare to pay if you can prove that they are allowed to perform this procedure within their State Scope of practice and licensure.


----------

